# Japan Debris to Oregon Eventually [& Hawaii] [merged]



## Kauai Kid (Apr 5, 2011)

I understand there are ocean currents that will eventually sweep the Japan debris clear to the Oregon coast in a couple years or so.

Does Hawaii have to worry about this debris or is the current no where near the islands.

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## siesta (Apr 7, 2011)

*Japan trash/debris may hit Hawaii*

*Researchers: Hawaii may get hit with trash from Japan's tsunami*

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/04/07/japan.debris.map/index.html?hpt=T2#


----------



## siesta (Apr 7, 2011)

I posted an article on this topic, didn't notice your thread since it had Oregon in the headline. Please see the provided link in that thread regarding this issue.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh my--compared to Japan's problems this should be viewed as minor.

Another Japan earthquake today 4/7/11

Mahalo for the link.

Sterling


----------



## siesta (Apr 7, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Oh my--compared to Japan's problems this should be viewed as minor.
> 
> Another Japan earthquake today 4/7/11
> 
> ...


 registered as a 7.1, another tsunami warning too.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2011)

Seems to me that I remember the 'Japan Current' sweeps North along the Asian coastline-to several hundred miles offshore- then generally follows the Aleutian Island chain and eventually dips S. Along the N. American coast all the way to the tip of Baja. As a youth, there would be large glass net floats for sale in Oregon, and the above was the explanation of how they got there. 

Lately, there have been reports of a huge 'raft' of hundreds or thousands of square miles of junk floating in the N. Pacific- like in an eddy. These are the most likely places for most of the detritis from Japan to end up. The link provided above by Siesta shows this.

Jim Ricks


----------



## janna1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Should we be worry about radiation in the sea water near Hawaii?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2011)

janna1 said:


> Should we be worry about radiation in the sea water near Hawaii?



Experts tell us no worries at this time, but personally, I'll be more than a little leery of fresh sashimi and sushi from Japanese waters until there is an official 'all clear'.  Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 7, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Seems to me that I remember the 'Japan Current' sweeps North along the Asian coastline-to several hundred miles offshore- then generally follows the Aleutian Island chain and eventually dips S. Along the N. American coast all the way to the tip of Baja. As a youth, there would be large glass net floats for sale in Oregon, and the above was the explanation of how they got there.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a discussion on the debris from Japan reaching Hawaii and the mainland. Not necessarily limited to radioactive stuff. http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...emains-debris-from-japan-is-headed-toward-u-s

Jim Ricks


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 8, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> I understand there are ocean currents that will eventually sweep the Japan debris clear to the Oregon coast in a couple years or so.
> 
> Does Hawaii have to worry about this debris or is the current no where near the islands.
> 
> ...



On the news last night thay said 4-6 years before it gets to hawaii.

They found a dog on a rooftop in the debris - still alive after 2 weeks.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 11, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> On the news last night thay said 4-6 years before it gets to hawaii.
> 
> They found a dog on a rooftop in the debris - still alive after 2 weeks.



What breed?  That is one tough dog!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 11, 2011)

And I thought I heard something on the news that a reporter recently (?)found a dog tied up and left behind and was still alive--but that seems too incredible.  I was rushing through so maybe I heard wrong.


----------

